# Fast flounder action and quick limits



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 2 nights of flounder gigging have been a total rebound from the slow action over the past 3 weeks. The weather and tide conditions haven't changed, but for some reason, the fish got their act together. Fast and furious action with a few brief lulls has been the theme the last couple nights, with fish holding super-shallow on thick matted grass bottom and small sand pockets. Hopefully the good fishing will continue into the weekend...

*7/17/2018
*I had longtime customer Dean J. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were marginal, with South wind at 15mph and slightly low tide levels. We got off to a fast start, gigging 6 fish in the first 30 minutes. After that, we had to cover a lot of ground to find our remaining fish. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 2 black drum by 10:45pm.

*7/18/2018*
I had new customer Jerry M. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were marginal, with South wind at 15mph and low tide levels. We found fast and steady action right from the start on thick matted grass bottom with small sand pockets. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 3 black drum by 10:30pm. (I had already cleaned 1 flounder when they decided to take a picture) The largest flounder tonight was 21".

*Upcoming open dates:
August: 12, 13, 19-23, 26, 28, 29
September: 4, 6-8, 18-21, 24-26, 28, 30
October: 1-4, 7-10, 12-14, 17-19, 21, 22, 24, 25, 28*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

